# WG video



## Guru117 (Apr 26, 2008)

Well, I decided to make my own WG video yesterday, so I picked up a copy of the Sims 2, and got cracking, anyway, I need some help on the ending, should it be happy  or sad , I thought happy but wanted to know what would be mroe appealing!

So,leave a comment below and when I'm done I'll link it and you can enjoy!

Sincerely,
Guru117


----------



## Guru117 (Apr 27, 2008)

People, only 4 votes? C'mon get to the voting! I've had 190 something views AND ONLY 4 VOTES? I'm at the ending! Let's hurry up and vote ok?


----------



## charlieversion2 (Apr 27, 2008)

I don't think people know about Machinima is.

Machinima (pronounced /m&#601;&#712;&#643;i&#720;n&#601;m&#601;/ or /m&#601;&#712;&#643;&#618;n&#601;m&#601;/), a Portmanteau of machine cinema,[1] is a collection of associated production techniques whereby computer-generated imagery (CGI) is rendered using real-time, interactive 3-D engines, such as those of games, instead of professional 3D animation software. Engines from first-person shooter and role-playing simulation video games are typically used. Consequently, the rendering can be done in real-time using PCs (either using the computer of the creator or the viewer), rather than with complex 3D engines using huge render farms. Usually, machinima productions are produced using the tools (demo recording, camera angle, level editor, script editor, etc.) and resources (backgrounds, levels, characters, skins, etc.) available in a game.

See: WIKI


----------



## morepushing13 (Apr 27, 2008)

I can't see your vid, where is it?


----------



## charlieversion2 (Apr 27, 2008)

lol... no no no. (>.<)

That Wiki was for more explanation on Machinima is.

I don't think GURU 117 even has one made yet, but now they know they have an interested party.

Make that one, Two. As a fan of Machinima it would al least be interesting.

(^_^)- Cheers!


----------



## Blackbean (Apr 30, 2008)

You should wait for Sims 3 more gain capacity


----------



## stuffedyetthin (May 2, 2008)

If you have a good plot than make a series out of it.


----------



## Guru117 (May 3, 2008)

Hi all! I finished the video and will have it on youtube shortly!
As I was making the film something struck me, why not base it off a story on this forum? So I went digging in the stories and had a hard time deciding what one to do! So, I might make a poll on which one to use, I've also been working on charchters and was wondering if any one would want a fictional them, so if you want in respond to my thread that I will make or email me at [email protected]!

P.S.- If you want a charchter, send me a photo and I will try to make one that looks like you!


----------



## morepushing13 (May 5, 2008)

I can't find it on youtube what is the name of it or the link


----------



## Wheazz (May 5, 2008)

Sounds awesome! 
Where can I find it, though?


----------



## Tom12 (Jun 15, 2008)

have you made this film yet? you got all my hopes up!!!


----------



## mikael (Jun 19, 2008)

i'm looking forward to seeing it!


----------

